# Muffler suggestions



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys I currently have a magnaflow dual exhaust on my '01 6.0 and the muffler outlets are rotting out. So I'm thinking about throwing on a quiter single outlet muffler with a tailpipe behind the rear wheel. Any suggestions on a decent muffler that won't rot out to soon.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Flowmaster makes a decent single out exhaust for that truck. It has their 50 series big block muffler, which does have a decent tone, but is not loud at all. I had it on my truck for a little bit before going true duals. Held up just fine in the crap and didnt rattle any windows or have any interior resonance. I think they have it in all stainless now. I think I paid 380 for it a couple years ago from Summit


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I went stainless so I'd never have to worry again. They're a little noisy when you get on it but for general driving they are more than quiet enough. One pair was APC the other was another chinese co I'd never heard of... both sound very similar. The APC's are nice polished pieces, but were only about $30 each on ebay.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely go Stainless Steel. I just had this happen on my flowmasters. The factory pipes are already SS so anything after the muffler you should request SS also as they usually wont use it. I also covered my welds in high temp paint/primer to seal em in and wrapped around the weld with header wrap. Wont ever have to worry about it again.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a pair of flowmasters that i was happy with.
Got 7 years of salt roads out of them before they rotted off.
I also went stainless this summer when i changed them out.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you want quiet, do not get the 50 series flowmasters. The 80 series is quieter. I have one on my truck, but would like it to be a little louder. I will replace my 80 series with a 50 when it rots out. Here is my muffler.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mossman381;998229 said:


> If you want quiet, do not get the 50 series flowmasters. The 80 series is quieter. I have one on my truck, but would like it to be a little louder. I will replace my 80 series with a 50 when it rots out. Here is my muffler.


That truck sounds pretty damn good!!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, if you want a good sounding truck get a flowmaster.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

flowmaster all the way. i had a magnaflow, not nearly loud enough.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want loud do it my setup way. My tailpipes rusted out couple years ago so I just cut em of completely. Added turn downs at the mufflers and it been like that whole time. Man does it sound mean as hell. Never really knew until buddy was driving it and was few cars back and got impatient and got over in other lane and stomped on it. I got big azz grin thinking a BB Camaro was coming up.....only to see and hear my truck whizz by. thats when I knew that thing was sounding great. Its loud in cab too but baby always falls asleep in there. Funny cause she never falls asleep in any other cars


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Gibson Swept Side Single (I think that's what they call it) sounds very nice. Like the old school big block big truck engines. Not real loud, but heavy.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have done the straight pipes and I will never do that again. I like to enjoy driving my truck. When you can't hear yourself think in the cab, that is not enjoyable. I will get a 50 series flowmaster and that will be as loud as my truck will be. Sure it doesn't sound like a race car, but I don't drive my truck on a race track.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I work with my trucks at night, so I keep them reasonably quiet. Trying not to piss off the neighbours going in and out at 2am.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

On my 2500 with the 6.0, Ive got the Flowmaster American Thunder system. Its got the 50 series HD muffler. Good mellow tone to it when driving normal, but if you peg it to the boards, she starts to scream. I think it is a good system if you want some sound, but also don't want to wake people up in the morning while plowing. Im actually thinking about strait-piping the muffler during the summer season just because I want it loud, then during plowing season, throw the muffler back on to quiet it down a little.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

not to hijack the thread but i want to redo my exhaust cause i backed the stock tailpipe into a rock and it bent it i bent it back the best i could but it looks like crap i was thinking of getting this system http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-685720/ does anybody know anything about them


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

plowin207;1004708 said:


> not to hijack the thread but i want to redo my exhaust cause i backed the stock tailpipe into a rock and it bent it i bent it back the best i could but it looks like crap i was thinking of getting this system http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-685720/ does anybody know anything about them


They are decent systems. Had one on my 94 2500 and it sounded real good. They arent stainless so dont expect it to last forever. Before you install it, clean the pipes real good and makes sure there is no grease and paint with a few coats of hi-temp paint. That will help them last longer. Just keep in mind though that this system will not fit the 6.0 equipped trucks.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

6.0 isn't a problem i only have the 4.8 :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

plowin207;1004740 said:


> 6.0 isn't a problem i only have the 4.8 :crying:


Im sorry, lol Never dealt with a 4.8 but I know they arent any kind of a power maker. Although with the right mods and a tune they can wake up some. But that exhaust will work just fine on the truck. Just make sure you dont go over 2.5 inches on that small motor. 3 inch tails would loose too much back pressure and you would actually loose power!!


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

ya not a power maker is right i mean it makes enough power to drive around and i have never really had a problem pushing snow or towing the truck just works harder to do it but when i got out of high school and was doing carpentry and property maintenance stuff haulling wood etc... it was a huge step up from a ford ranger i say a truck and jumped on it like a fat kid on cake but you live and learn and im not in a position to go buy a better truck for what i need so i make do with what i have and upgrade it when i can (aka something breaks) but when the oppertunity comes up fpr a new truck a know a lot i would do different


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

plowin207;1004948 said:


> ya not a power maker is right i mean it makes enough power to drive around and i have never really had a problem pushing snow or towing the truck just works harder to do it but when i got out of high school and was doing carpentry and property maintenance stuff haulling wood etc... it was a huge step up from a ford ranger i say a truck and jumped on it like a fat kid on cake but you live and learn and im not in a position to go buy a better truck for what i need so i make do with what i have and upgrade it when i can (aka something breaks) but when the oppertunity comes up fpr a new truck a know a lot i would do different


Hey there is nothing wrong with that. Gotta make what you got work for you. I dont have 40 grand laying around to buy a new one either, lol. Just gonna drive this till the wheels fall off, re-attach them and drive it some more!!! If you are somewhat mechanically inclined, you can find a decent 5.3 or 6.0 for less than 2K in most cases and it is a pretty straight forward swap from the 4.8 to one of these motors. The wiring, etc would for the most part be the same. You would just need a new computer for it. But buying a new truck would be easier


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

ya if the motor goes and there is still life in the rest of the truck i had planned on doing a swap for the 6.0 motor but if the truck is toast to ill have to bite the bullet and get a new to me truck


----------

